# The Collection Room



## trccscott (Jan 14, 2010)

My collecton room has been coming along, and last weekend got some additional seismic protection features (aka "twine") up around some of the shelves.  Sure is it cold, unfinished, and the lighting is lousy, but I don't think its too bad for not requiring much work!


----------



## trccscott (Jan 14, 2010)

Jars!


----------



## trccscott (Jan 14, 2010)

More bottles!


----------



## trccscott (Jan 14, 2010)

Poisons and misc bottles...


----------



## trccscott (Jan 14, 2010)

Owls and some WA bottles...


----------



## trccscott (Jan 14, 2010)

The welcoming entrance, and for some folks what appears to be the lead off to another episode of "Hoarders"![]


----------



## Digswithstick (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice collection !What do you have in milk bottles to make it look like milk ? The difference between glass collectors and hoarders is hoarders collect things that are not worth anything ,that is what i tell my wife anyway


----------



## trccscott (Jan 14, 2010)

I purchased a really big bag of small styrofoam pellets a awhile back at a craft store.  It really makes the pyro bottles stand out, but its funny because I track the stuff everywhere!


----------



## LC (Jan 14, 2010)

You have a very nice display room . If you watch for old beanbag chairs in yard sales and or other places where they may be found , grab onto one of them , they are full of the styrofoam filling . There are different kinds of filling in them as well , some look like small styrofoam bbs that really fills a bottle solid and there there are some that have shredded styrofoam in them . The shredded works well , but I think the bbs display better insde the bottle . One bean bag will fill quite a few milk bottles , and you can usually pick them up for a couple of bucks , or at least I used to get them for that around here .


----------



## Digswithstick (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for tips and info ,my wife is going to wonder what happened to her bean chair


----------



## LC (Jan 14, 2010)

Its not worth having a knot put on your head ,  I will try and find one for you !


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 15, 2010)

Great room ! I like all the extras too the go withs and all .Is that an Elk rack ?We have just started to get a population of elk here in Ky agian in the past few years . Very cool room !
     bill


----------



## trccscott (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks!  And that is an Elk Rack from the early 1900's.  One of my friends at work had it in their basement above a fireplace and when the re-did the house sold it to me.  I think it makes a great addition to the room!


----------



## TJSJHART (Jan 15, 2010)

nice lookin collection,,,,you got bitten by the bug bad i see just about all kinds of bottles from earthen jugs to acl's , meds and poisons..very very nice....


----------



## passthebottle (Jan 15, 2010)

What a place to go and get away from it all and let your mind relive past adventures. My wife used to wonder what I was doing in the "bottle room" for all those hours. Told her the truth, that I was holding and feeling them, rearranging them and looking at them and reading about them. She says she wishes she was made of glass so that I wpould pay that much attention to her !!!!!


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Jan 15, 2010)

I love what you did with the room...I really like the amber bottles (a lot of those have the stoppers too!)...very nice...I too like the elk rack...but I LOVE the barrel!!!  I have a couple of smaller ones...would snap one up that size in a heartbeat!!!  Very cool place to hang out!

 ...and passthebottle...sounds like you need to take her to the bottle room and play a little "spin the bottle" [][]...or "name that bottle"  (make up some "activity" cards and every time she gets the right answer you have to do what's on the card)!  [][]


----------



## ajohn (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't see any bottles....But I do see them there jars[]
 Can we...er I,get some more pics of the jars?
 Def a cool room!  Anthony


----------



## woody (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice collection and it appears to be well organized.


----------



## trccscott (Jan 15, 2010)

Here are some jar photos....


----------



## trccscott (Jan 15, 2010)

More jars!


----------



## trccscott (Jan 15, 2010)

A couple of my favorite jars; a Western Syrup, a Kerr Sky Blue, a Crown in almost black amber, and a Glocker Sanitary....


----------



## trccscott (Jan 15, 2010)

My Freeman's Milk Shelf (Allentown, PA area) with memorabilia....


----------



## trccscott (Jan 15, 2010)

One of my favorite bottles of all time.  A half pint bottle from the old Hotel Savoy that used to be in downtown Seattle.  This was one of the tallest hotels at its time and both the bottle and the post cards state their catch/marketing phrase "Twelve Stories of Comfort".  The hotel was torn down years ago, so there is not much left to remember it by.  I purchased this bottle from someone who's in law was involved in the demolition of the hotel and found the bottle when tearing up some of the kitchen area.  Surprisingly this bottle does not have nick or scratch on it, and has turned a slight tint of darker purple/black......


----------



## trccscott (Jan 15, 2010)

Jars on the lower shelves as well....yikes!!!


----------



## trccscott (Jan 15, 2010)

Her are some more bottles.  The higher shelf has WA state ones, and the lower one has a couple of poisons, some medicine bottles from the UK, and some other misc bottles.....


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jan 16, 2010)

Cool Divco milk truck toy. What are the brown cylindrical things under the shelf in the last pic?  ~Mike


----------



## trccscott (Jan 16, 2010)

They are compressed wood fire logs....had to use the room for some extra storage space!


----------



## madman (Jan 17, 2010)

NICE BOTTLES AND JARS!


----------



## ktbi (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice collection Scott and very nicely displayed. Bet it feels good just to walk in the room after a bad day! Are you in Seattle?  I lived in Hoquiam/Aberdeen in Junior High and the Bremerton while in the Navy....Folks lived in Mukilteo..Ron


----------



## trccscott (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks Ron, and I am in the Seattle area, and have recently started to collect "local" bottles.  One of the sellers on Ebay, "The Bottle Vault" has had quite a few up for auction, but they have been going for quite a bit of money, and those Washington Territory ones are quite pricey as well!

 I did get lucky and found this one, which is one of my favorites, in an antique store for $10.00.  It says Alpheus Davidson, Graduate Montreal College of Pharmacy, Tacoma WA.  I actually was able to find out more about this individual, but found it really interesting he put his school of graduation on the bottle:

*DAVIDSON, ALPHEUSâ€”Vice president Pacific Coal & Oil Company; born in Keptville, Canada, December 17, 1858; son of Alexander and Alzira (Hicks) Davidson; educated in the public schools of Canada and subsequently attended the Montreal College of Pharmacy. He began his business career as a drug clerk and later conducted a drug store for six years. In 1891 he came to Tacoma, where he established in the same line in which he was engaged for a number of years. He is a member of the B. P. O. E. and Foresters. Married in 1887 to Miss Gertrude S. Lawrence. Residence: 816 South Ninth St. Business address: Corner Adams and South 24th St., Tacoma.*


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey Scott,

 Great Collection Room, sir! I'd love to see some W.T. bottles, or other special favorites...

 Have you scoped out the wreck at Washaway Beach?


----------

